# Another Title for a Special Golden



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cool! They must be an amazing team!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

there might be a claim coming that it is in the genes :


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Who? I see he has Sunfire breeding, which I know a certain newly titled boy on the GRF is as well. Is that certain boy related to Stormy???


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - she is amazing and has such great dogs!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Who? I see he has Sunfire breeding, which I know a certain newly titled boy on the GRF is as well. Is that certain boy related to Stormy???


Nope, Pat also owned Stormy's sire Apollo, who is also the sire of Titan! Apollo was also a very versatile boy who has produced many outstanding kids.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Titan would have been my next guess! I looked at K9data and didn't see Titan listed as Apollos offspring. I may have missed him, I'll look again.

Edit: Oops, YEP, there he is!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Pat is amazing! I love love love the Apollo lines. There are three different Apollo puppies going to the NOI this year as 1st round invites..We are going to have a blast.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> Pat is amazing! I love love love the Apollo lines. The are three different Apollo puppies going to the NOI this year as 1st round invites..We are going to have a blast.


There is no question that my next puppy will either come from Titan or frozen Apollo .... I am not going away from these lines. There is a nice boy that is out of Titan's littermate and he is just like Titan.. these guys have amazing focus and desire but not over the top. Titan has that great golden temperment and a great sense of humor...and he was just a little naughty as a puppy..


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nothing wrong with naughty!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That is awesome! That is almost my dream combination of Ch Otch MACH MH...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

GoldenSail said:


> That is awesome! That is almost my dream combination of Ch Otch MACH MH...


Pat has MULTIPLE.... OTCH,MACH,MH, TDX goldens. Apollo was one and many of his sons are doing very well. Pat happens do be working with three of them right now. All out of different bitches. I am blessed to have Pat and Charles in my life. They have been so helpful!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Apollo kids are handsome too. Apollo was one of those sires that really stamped his look on his kids. When I went to get Flip from my breeder I could pick out the Apollo kids before she introduced them.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I decided that my goal is to strive for a Ch OTCH MACH MH in my lifetime. Don't know if I'll ever get there, but if you're going to dream, dream BIG! 

I need to meet those dogs and trainer Titan!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Just let me get one...please....someday...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Well, I decided that my goal is to strive for a Ch OTCH MACH MH in my lifetime.


I'm cheering for ya! There's only been one so far: 
CH OTCH MACH BONACRES THE LUCKY PENNY UDX4 MH WC OS DDHF


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is just amazing, Pat is truly an amazing trainer, I am in awe with what she has done. She is also very nice to boot! I have had the pleasure of meeting her at the GRCA National and at part of Team Titan at the NOI.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

So lets say 5 years down the road, would there still be frozen left of Apollo?? I'm kind of interested in a puppy from him


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

MaddieMagoo said:


> So lets say 5 years down the road, would there still be frozen left of Apollo?? I'm kind of interested in a puppy from him


She has quite a bit of him left right now. You could always check when you get closer. You will still need to find the right girl. I know I have been searching for the right girl date for Titan so I can get a puppy from him.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

MaddieMagoo said:


> So lets say 5 years down the road, would there still be frozen left of Apollo?? I'm kind of interested in a puppy from him


Titan will be available 5 years from now  Or what the heck, Titan will be available tomorrow - puppy time! LOL


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What do you think the right girl for Titan and/or Apollo would be? Since I don't know either dog personally, just curious what would be a good balance for those boys?

(Cuz, I know someone on this thread with a MACH 2 girl that is going to be scoping out a boyfriend for her in the future )


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> What do you think the right girl for Titan and/or Apollo would be? Since I don't know either dog personally, just curious what would be a good balance for those boys?
> 
> (Cuz, I know someone on this thread with a MACH 2 girl that is going to be scoping out a boyfriend for her in the future )


I have two styles that I have seen crossed with Apollo that I am really impressed with the dogs. I would love a Mira date  but I know Jessica has that special boy planned already and should be a great litter for her. There are two field lines I would love to cross ..I would prefer not to mention here. I will send you a PM.:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Titan1 said:


> I have two styles that I have seen crossed with Apollo that I am really impressed with the dogs. I would love a Mira date  but I know Jessica has that special boy planned already and should be a great litter for her. There are two field lines I would love to cross ..I would prefer not to mention here. I will send you a PM.:


Oh, Jess ... you picked one? Who is it? I know the local you were considering ... but did he turn out to be "the one?" (You can msg me if you want... )


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> I have two styles that I have seen crossed with Apollo that I am really impressed with the dogs. I would love a Mira date  but I know Jessica has that special boy planned already and should be a great litter for her. There are two field lines I would love to cross ..I would prefer not to mention here. I will send you a PM.:


I think I know what 1 line is, but I will not mention, nor will I ask the other one. I am the same way with my girl. I do like that bart blood though!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Oh, Jess ... you picked one? Who is it? I know the local you were considering ... but did he turn out to be "the one?" (You can msg me if you want... )


Me too! Me too! (Though I think I know already, too, but please send me the k9data just in case you found someone new).


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Oh, Jess ... you picked one? Who is it? I know the local you were considering ... but did he turn out to be "the one?" (You can msg me if you want... )


I am sorry I am not sure Jessica has decided but she was leaning a certain way that made total sense but could you imagine the work horse you would get from a Titan/Mira mix..We would have to pick them off the ceiling...:doh:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> I am sorry I am not sure Jessica has decided but she was leaning a certain way that made total sense but could you imagine the work horse you would get from a Titan/Mira mix..We would have to pick them off the ceiling...:doh:


And just think of what I could do if I had Pat's training talent! (once they were peeled off the ceiling that is...)

BTW, I was looking, I am pretty sure there is not another OTCH-MACH-CT-MH. If you have the first 3, you are a VCCH, and none of the other VCCH dogs have a MH... WOW! Simply amazing.

I sent PMs to the rest of you ladies


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Titan1 said:


> She has quite a bit of him left right now. You could always check when you get closer. You will still need to find the right girl. I know I have been searching for the right girl date for Titan so I can get a puppy from him.


LOL! I wasn't talking about my own breeding...I think that I'd get an Apollo puppy as maybe my first dog...and go from there. Maddie isn't fully registered so technically she is my first dog..but not one without ILP papers. haha.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I told Michelle if Flip were a girl we could make a litter of the naughtiest puppies ever hahaha


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

And I would want one!!! I love naughty!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I love naughty too!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I told Michelle if Flip were a girl we could make a litter of the naughtiest puppies ever hahaha


And of course the litter theme would be the Naughty litter......we could make millions....Okay so maybe not millions but they sure would be fun!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I dont know I think whoever was raising that litter would be willing to PAY millions by the time they were eight weeks to get them out of their hair!


----------

